# slurry?



## orf (Jul 27, 2011)

I just transfered my blueberry to the secondary.Is the remaining must thats left in the primary the slurry or after I rack the secondary the slurry? I'm guessing its the must. Thanks, orf...Also I made my first batch of pee and it's just starting to clear,about 2 more weeks I'm guessing ,can't wait because the wife and I have been "testing" and it's great!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 27, 2011)

Your slurry is the gross lees from the primary. This can be frozen and used later if needed.


----------

